# Trinity Reflex 12



## beattie117 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi. New to this forum and looking for help. I recently purchased a used Reflex 12 and I'm in need of a owners manual for it. I've tried contacting Trinity, never get a reply. Does anyone know where I can find one? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hmmm unless someone has one that they can scan..

did you try calling them?

From the website:
*Phone Support
**Support Number: 732.635.1600*
_*Phone Support is available between the hours of 8AM-9AM and 5:30PM-6:30PM (Eastern Time)*_​There are some setup sheets here:
http://www.teamtrinity.com/cars/reflex12/reflex12.asp


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I've seen one, your not missing much.


----------



## beattie117 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the quick replies. I wondered how helpful the manual was after seeing the ones for the t-specs from Trinity. I've got the setup sheets already downloaded. Was wanting the manual more for individual part numbers. Thanks again.


----------

